# Gone By The Wayside



## cog41 (Nov 2, 2011)

I've already inquired of cartoon or comics during childhood.
I understand if some choose not to go down memory lane. But I like to compare then and now. Better then or worse? Good ol days or good ridance?

That said, what are some things during your upbringing that have gone by the wayside? Events, sounds and sights that many today haven't a clue.

I'll start with a couple of simple ones:

The sonic boom and "It's ten o'clock, do you know where your children are?"


----------



## Brent Heilman (Nov 3, 2011)

cog41 said:


> "It's ten o'clock, do you know where your children are?"



I had forgotten all about that. There are so many things I would to have back from my childhood. I wish I could let my kids outside like we were able to and not worry. I remember not even locking the house when we left whether it was for an hour or 6. The parades were better back then and it just seemed like everyone was happier and not so rushed. Don't get me wrong I love the technology and such of today but as far as lifestyle goes gimme the good ol' days.


----------



## jwhoff (Nov 3, 2011)

The clang, clang of putting your glass, pint bottle back in the metal milk rack after finishing lunch in elementary school.

That same clang, clang when the milk man delivered to every house about 6 AM each day.

When you could hear the ladies walking to the Catholic church for communion every morning.

Ready Kilowatt, The Pillsbury Dough Boy, and Mister Clean - Mister Clean. 

Lindsey Nelson on the one and only Saturday afternoon college football television game.  Always the same games:  Ohio State-Iowa, Ohio State-Michigan, Michigan-Michigan State, Texas-Texas A&M, Texas-Arkansas, LSU-Ole Miss, Alabama-Tennessee, USC-UCLA, USC-Notre Dame, Notre Dame-Michigan State.

Uncle Charlie on My Three Sons.

Body by Fisher!  

Mosquito punks (smelled and smoked like hell) at the drive inn.

Donkey basketball games - now there's a fundraising event for you.

High-top tennies, black or white, with circular labels on the inside ... ankle height.

Duck tails.

Black leather jackets with silver buttons.

Those stupid looking knobs they used to attach to the huge steering wheels.

After-market auto air conditioners that always blew the kids up against the back windows.

Baby moons!

_REAL_ car hops.

Hamburger joints before the advent of franchises ... where they actually threw the buns on the grill to brown and soak up a little grease before slapping the meat to them.

When you had to carry an extra suitcase when in town, because Chicago was the only place you could get a "Slider."

When I had to _smuggle_ Blue Bell back to Baton Rouge for the guys at the dorm.

When folks use to actually stop, remove their hats and bow their heads when funeral pressions passed on the street.

Wagon Train, Twenty-Mule Team Borax, Sea Hunt, Gunsmoke, The Wonderful World of Walt Disney (before the Florida land-grab), Daniel Boone, Tex Rider and Jimmy Wakely.

"Guess the magic word and win $100!"

The Art Linkletter Show, The Arthur Godfry Show, and The Milton Burl Show!

Record players, then four-tracks, then eight-tracks, then reel-to-reels, then cassette players.

TV sign-off screens every night.


----------



## cog41 (Nov 4, 2011)

Kinda miss the Big Chief on the tv sign off.

Variety shows! Steve Allen, Ed Sullivan, Carol Burnett(hilariuous) Dean Martin!


----------



## cog41 (Nov 4, 2011)

Green Stamps.


----------



## K.S. (Nov 4, 2011)

You are all right! My favorite, was leaving the house in the summer morning with friends on our bicycles, not coming home till lunch, leaving again and not coming home till dinner time. We (society) is in trouble, and things will never be the same.


----------



## jwhoff (Nov 5, 2011)

Mom did more shopping for material and patterns than dresses.

Mumps, red and German measles

dogs ate the food we didn't  

now old folks eat dog food.  I am ashamed.

God forgive us all!


----------



## MikeMay (Nov 6, 2011)

Vinyl Records - and the accompanying artwork.

Counting my age in halves, quarters - because every month counted.

Running barefoot everywhere...

Not having to worry about whether the front door was locked.

Big Chief Tablets.

The Drug Store Soda Fountain.

Hub Caps.

Cashing in the Green Stamp books.

Practicing hiding under our school desks in case of nuclear attack - (like that would have done any friggin' good)

All those black and white films in school on safety and hygiene.

The time when foul language would NEVER have made it on TV....


----------



## Traveling Man (Nov 6, 2011)

Brother Red Skelton: The Red Skelton show, a ritual was established at the end of every program, with Skelton's words of, "Good night and may God bless." Never a swear word was said.


----------



## Txmason (Nov 6, 2011)

Any advice for getting into comic books and reading them?


----------



## cog41 (Nov 7, 2011)

We loved the Red Skelton show. My dad wasn't much of a tv viewer, but Red was
One of the few comedians my dad actually liked. Great stuff.

Here' a long gone jingle:

"you can trust your car to the man who wears the star, the big bright Texaco star!"


----------



## robert leachman (Nov 7, 2011)

The bell at the gas pumps!  Though I do know of one in Houston off of I-10 and Campbell area


----------



## cog41 (Nov 8, 2011)

Party lines and rotary telephones.


----------



## MikeMay (Nov 8, 2011)

Writing letters...


----------



## jwhoff (Nov 9, 2011)

Car 54
The Humphrey-Brinkley Show (15 minute newscast on NBC)
The Kingston Trio
Buddy Holly
The Big Bopper
Patsy Cline
Eddie LaBaron -- Cowboys with 5 white starts on their jerseys and one on their helmet
Bud Adam's first head rug 
Texas Western's big 1964 Sun Bowl victory over might Ole Miss and their NCAA championship basketball win over Kentucky the following spring.
"See the U S A in your C H E V R O L E T"
Wilt Chamberlain's 100-point game
"And may God bless"


----------



## RedTemplar (Nov 10, 2011)

"You got twenty-four hours to get outta town".

"Naaa, what's up, Doc?"  "Take a left turn at Albuquerque".

"I'm smarter than the average bear".

"I say I say uh BOY!


----------



## MikeMay (Nov 10, 2011)

Burma Shave Signs...

Within this vale / Of toil / And sin / Your head grows bald / But not your chin - use / Burma-Shave


----------



## THemenway (Nov 10, 2011)

Gemco, Handy Dan hardware stores, Shakey's Pizza, the old violent Tom & Jerry cartoons, the real boxing/boxers in the late 70's and 80's, the way basketball was played in the late 70's/80's, watching the Stros' in the Astrodome.


----------



## THemenway (Nov 24, 2011)

Oh yeah, I forgot about Captain Kangaroo.
On Houston local television, we also had a show called Kiddie Troopers, with Don Mahoney and Jeanna Clare.


----------



## choppersteve03 (Nov 24, 2011)

nolan ryan,bill buckner and wade boggs
dukes of hazard,smokey and the bandit, the shining
old chevelle station wagons 
riding your horse in to town just for the summertime adventure of getting a pop. and it was an all day affair to get there and back.


----------



## choppersteve03 (Nov 24, 2011)

lest i forget A.M. radio


----------

